

Writing portable code OpenGL 2.x/OpenGL ES 2.0 using Android NDK - mariuz
http://blog.beuc.net/posts/OpenGL_ES_2.0_using_Android_NDK/

======
nutjob123
I started the exact same thing last night however instead of using the
NDK(c/c++) I am using a GLSurfaceView in the SDK(java). I'm sure that he will
get better performance with the NDK however I have very little c experience
and the documentation for the sdk is great.
[http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/graphics/opengl.ht...](http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/graphics/opengl.html)

------
veyron
Is there anyone trying to bring a python framework like pyglet to android?

